
MyHeritage Acquires Promethease and SNPedia - dayvid
https://blog.myheritage.com/2019/09/myheritage-acquires-promethease-and-snpedia/
======
dayvid
Quick note to log into Promethease and delete any DNA data you have by 11/1
otherwise MyHeritage will automatically upload it to their database.

------
qsm86
Hmmm

